# cool picture



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

thought this pic was kinda cool, thought u'd might like it, it was takin today in SD. Like my brothers hat? LOL


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I assume you are talking the dude on the right? Why yes I do like his hat. I have one just like it! Make fun of the looks all you want but they are warm!


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

looks like a nice number of geese. i cant wait to get out


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

"Shhhhhhhh, be vewwwy, vewwwy quiet; I'm hunting fwying wabbits, heheheheheheh",


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

how were u hunting those were u sitting and waiting to pass shoot when they returned?


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

yes, just waiting for them to either get off or return. we were far enough away so the guns wouldn't scare the ones on the water. we don't like to scare them. just pass shooting.


----------



## OhioGooseBuster (Feb 8, 2008)

I am having flashbacks of NW Missouri from three weeks ago!!!! Say it isn't over Randy, say it!!!

OhioGooseBuster


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice bunch of bird. WE hunted them the next morning.


----------

